# Rand moving back up



## carl2591 (Jan 12, 2009)

have been watching the rand move back in the $10.00 range again.. if you missed the last big rally keep your eye in the Rand.. use xe.com for daily updates on the moves of the dollar vs rand.

I got in last month or so for 10.50 and paid 2yrs out..


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 13, 2009)

The rand's fall is due to the reinstatement of criminal charges for corruption against the leading candidate in this year's election for president.  South African political developments will have a lot to do with the value of the rand going forward this year, and the government usually tries to bump it up in the runup to the election, and then let it fall after the election.  The legal developments recently have change the equation somewhat.


----------

